# App on Iphone not working



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I have the Uber driver app on my personal iphone and it stopped working after it prompted me to download the latest upgrade this morning. Does anyone have any idea as to what a fix could be?


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

Powered the phone down and it's all good now.


----------



## vdorest (Nov 14, 2014)

I was told to uninstall and reinstall but the phone will not allow me to do that help, Ive tried everything.... turning it off airplane mode. login and password ... I updated IOS to most recent 8.1. I am stuck. PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swed (Jul 20, 2014)

I tried to uninstall at first, but it didn't let me, so when I completely powered off and turned on the phone again it happened to work. Send uber an email for some assistance.


----------



## vdorest (Nov 14, 2014)

trust me i did thank you anyway


----------

